# Lifelike Loco Spinning on Power-Loc Track



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

I have an older Lifelike British Columbia Railways 720 loco that spins on my Lifelike Power-Loc track. I have thoroughly cleaned all 4 drive wheels but it spins going up the slightest incline or with just a few cars behind it. It almost seems like the lip on the wheels is too high to allow the engine to fully weigh down on the track. Is this possible? I also have a Bachmann 9162 CN loco which is a poor performer, and an RSO Atest 6602 CP Rail loco (uncommon make?) that runs and pulls excellent.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is just a guess on my part, but I'm wondering if your older loco was designed to run on older, higher-profile Code 100 track, and maybe (???) you're trying to run it now on newer, lower-profile Code 83 track ??? If so, that might cause the flange/lip on the wheels to "run high".

I may be WAY off base here, though!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon, 

Is it an 0-4-0 switcher?... 

...or are there any other undriven wheels?

If there are, check to see if they're rolling freely. Or maybe there just isn't enough weight over the driven wheels. Larger flanges shouldn't be an issue unless they bump a little over code 83 crossovers and some switches. I've got some really old rolling stock and a loco with large flanged wheels and they still have plenty of clearance on the newer Atlas code 83 rails, unless powerlock track is even lower than code 83.


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry ... I missed Gordo's statement about him running on PowerLoc track. (I don't know why/how I missed this -- it's in the thread TITLE ... dohh! ... old age on my part!)

Lifelike PowerLoc is equivalent in profile to Code 100, right? So nix my Code 83 comment above ... maybe?

Adding weight can help, per Greg's thought.

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*What about the Traction tires?*

Hey Gordon......check your main drive wheels for traction tires. Life-Like usually uses black so look closely they tend to be hard to see. They get brittle and fall off usually in the engines box or along your track...they can easily be missed. I had the same problem a long time ago...and after pulling what little hair I had left.....found the above to be the problem. Let us know what you come up with...good luck and hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

The engine is a regular diesel type locomotive (Life Like) with 2 sets of trucks. Two of the 4 drive wheels have the traction bands, both on the same side. Looking closer at them I can see that the rubber band parts are worn to down below the wheels! I was able to remove one of the bands. It looks like a bit of a challenge to put new ones on - any tips. Also, how do I ensure I get the right size in diameter plus thickness, etc? I also have a Bachmann diesel loco with the same problem. The wheels look to be about 11-12mm on both locos. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Check with LHS or Walthers.*

Hey Gordonzo,
Check with your LHS or go on line to Walthers.com and they could probably help. Walthers purchased Life/Like and thet have EVERYTHING. Traction tires aren't that hard to put on. You can use tweezers to put them on or one of those goofy traction tire putter oners....whatever they are called....tweezers work.Try putting the TT in hot water to make them more pliable...just make sure you dry your drive wheels of first....ouch!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gordo,

I'm glad you're narrowing in on the problem. Hopefully, you can find/replace the rubber traction bands. If not, I've seen this stuff advertised, but never used it myself. Maybe an option? ...

http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The Tyco, Life Like and Bachmann diesels all use the same size traction tires. To put them on use a small flat head screw driver. I placed mine on the bottom of the wheel and held t there with one finger. Then used the tool to slip it over the rest. Once that was done I ran the screw drier under the band to remove the twist. I did all of this with the axil removed from the truck. It was a good time to lube all the gears and give everything a full tune up.


----------



## RHScholar (Jun 9, 2010)

Gordonzo:
I found your traction bands in the Walthers 2010 HO Reference Book. Page 245, made by Calumet Trains. They offer an assortment of diesel and steam traction bands as well as a handy little tool that helps put them on your locos. Cost: $6.95 for pkgs of 18-20.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi RH, and welcome to the forum... 

That's the most helpful first post I've ever seen. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. Batting 1000 there, as they say!


----------

